# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  Rumoured Spoilers - Christmas 2008

## tammyy2j

Malachy/Mercedes get married
Louise finds out about Mandy and Warren's affair and commits suicide
Calvin confesses to killing Nige but Nige is alive and well 
Russ and Jacqui go to war for custody of baby Max leading to unexpected passion between the two
Dom finds a new romance with an unlikely source 
Mike and Zoe split up 
Jacqui is livid when she hears about Mercedes and Tony night of passion and sends Tony to hospital 
Hannah gets a new romance will it be Elliot or Gilly
Fletch returns with but what secret is he hiding - how low has he gone for drugs 
Amy loses the baby 
Carmel finds a lump in her breast 
Amy is confused by her feelings for Josh and Ste and also for Justin
The Roy family arrive
Is Niall still alive and who is stalking Steph

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Russ and Jacqui go to war for custody of baby Max leading to unexpected passion between the two


I seriously hope this is NOT true. im sick of the McQueen's just sleeping around with their sisters partners all the time, its so unoriginal  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

> Amy is confused by her feelings for Josh and Ste and also for *Justin*


What now?

----------


## Bad Wolf

Malachy/Mercedes get married
Louise finds out about Mandy and Warren's affair and commits suicide  its not been confirmed she is leaving yet, but there is hope!
Calvin confesses to killing Nige but Nige is alive and well doest he confess to carmel?
Russ and Jacqui go to war for custody of baby Max leading to unexpected passion between the two
Dom finds a new romance with an unlikely source 
Mike and Zoe split up 
Jacqui is livid when she hears about Mercedes and Tony night of passion and sends Tony to hospital jaqui hospitalising somone...........likely!!
Hannah gets a new romance will it be Elliot or Gilly  maybe elliott
Fletch returns with but what secret is he hiding - how low has he gone for drugs he is back before christmas, sooner i think- he was mentioned for the first time today in ages on the e4 episode
Amy loses the baby 
Carmel finds a lump in her breast 
Amy is confused by her feelings for Josh and Ste and also for Justin possible ste and josh, not justin though
The Roy family arrive  they certainly do
Is Niall still alive and who is stalking Steph from what i ahve heard this is true

----------


## lizann

Malachy/Mercedes get married - *True* 
Louise finds out about Mandy and Warren's affair and commits suicide  :Cheer:  
Nige is alive and well  - *True* 
Dom finds a new romance with an unlikely source - s Myra McQueen they bond over Tina's death 
Jacqui is livid when she hears about Mercedes and Tony night of passion and sends Tony to hospital  :Lol:  
Hannah gets a new romance will it be Elliot or Gilly  - *i hope its Gilly* 
Is Niall still alive and who is stalking Steph  - *True* 

I also heard Steph is leaving and she is to fall pregnant by Niall  :Searchme:

----------


## angelblue

Steph getting pregnant by Niall would be two obvious in my opinion to be honest.  :Ponder:

----------


## Bad Wolf

louise needs to develop a liver problem with the amout shes been drinking. that would be realistic.  or show a more longer hang over.  she seems to be fine after she has put her make up on!!

my friend at uni managed to pickle her liver slightly because she has a bar job and she was staying with the rest of the staff afterwards ad having a mini party.  she told her parents it was a bug

----------


## Abbie

I used to like louise and then I went right off her, I havent watched the show in ages though

----------


## tammyy2j

Myra McQueen and Jack Osborne are start an affair  :Thumbsdown:  how original

Johnno Dean returns with his new wife and son 

Johnno is Frankie's ex husband

----------


## Chris_2k11

where did you hear them tammy?

----------


## Abbie

> Originally Posted by tammyy2j
> 
> 
> Russ and Jacqui go to war for custody of baby Max leading to unexpected passion between the two
> 
> 
> I seriously hope this is NOT true. im sick of the McQueen's just sleeping around with their sisters partners all the time, its so unoriginal


Plus after her finding out about Merceedes it doesnt make sense!

----------


## tammyy2j

According to Soaplife at christmas 

Tony and Jacqui have split and he is seduced by the new mcqueen who he then finds out is underage

carmel and calvin are gonna have a baby

frankie, newt and charlie end up homeless whilst jack and darren are in prison

louise finds out about mandy and warren and they reckon that she will be more likely to be saying i dunnit rather than i do suggesting mandy may be killed by louise

----------


## tammyy2j

Carmel and Jacqui are both seduced by copper Mark.

Warren and Calvin have Mark beat up.

Carmel falls pregnant but whose the daddy - how original

----------


## xxOShelleyOxx

> Carmel falls pregnant but whose the daddy - how original


*Aw boringg lol im sick of the storylines about the McQueens stealing each others partners and all this stuff with who is the baby's father.  Why cant they just let Calvin and Carmel be happy lol*

----------


## lizann

With Mandy (Sarah Jayne Dunn) and Warren's (Jamie Lomas) affair exposed at the beginning of December, it doesn't look like it's going to be the season of goodwill as far as Louise (Roxanne McKee) is concerned. Plans for the wedding continue, however, and Louise is quite happy with Mandy by her side as bridesmaid. But Christmas in Hollyoaks wouldn't be Christmas without a huge revelation during the festive week, would it?

As the season of goodwill descends on the village, Louise's wedding preparations involve a wealth of secret, lies and confessions - all the hallmarks of a good episode of Jeremy Kyle! Louise shares a secret with Carmel, Mandy makes a confession to Louise and Warren lies to his bride-to-be. Who, though, has the biggest secret of them all?

Meanwhile, Calvin (Ricky Whittle) finds himself embroiled in Warren and Mark's war and is forced to beat up Warren; Newt (Nico Mirallegro) and Lauren (Dominique Jackson) decide they're ready to take their relationship to the next level; Carmel (Gemma Merna) heads up the nativity play; Eli returns when Newt stops taking his medication; the McQueens struggle to deal with their first Christmas without Tina (Leah Hackett); Frankie and Newt visit Jack and Darren in prison and are shocked by what they see; and Gilly is beaten up by a local gang of kids.

----------


## moonstorm

I agree, i really want Carmel and Kalvin to be happy, can we not have just one happy couple!!

----------


## Abbie

> I agree, i really want Carmel and Kalvin to be happy, can we not have just one happy couple!!


I know! and out of all the couples I think they should be

----------


## miccisy

I think the one about Louise could be true. 

I think she might get Mandy to help her making Warren think everything is normal. I think Louise will kill herself but make it look like Mandy has done it. This way Louise is dead and Mandy will go to prison so they are both out of the soap. But i think the twist will be that Louise has some how planned that when she dies the hole murder of Shaun will come out. Therefore Warren will get done for it but she cannot cos shes dead. 

Thats just what i think should happen though.

----------

